# difference between 'fancy' rats and regular rats?



## becky1287 (Apr 23, 2010)

what is the difference between 'fancy' rats and regular rats sold at a pet store? my 2 little guys, Dorian and Oscar, r just regular, not fancy, and i was just wondering what the difference is, or is there no difference?


----------



## Speedboat (Apr 27, 2010)

I think "fancy" rats is a term gave mainly by pet shops. In their thoughts it means a different color other than agouti, blacks, albino, and hooded rats.. Most of the time their fancy are also dumbo-eared., but not always. Around here fancy rats can be American Blue (any markings), dumbo or top eared. The feeder rats around here (in the past) were blacks and albino...now there is a feeder breeder, breeding dumbos for food purpose though.

I don't believe breeders use the words fancy...because most view rats as equals. 


I also have heard from pet owners that they think the dumbo rats get bigger. Both dumbo and top ears can get the same size.

I hope I understood the question....
-Hilary


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

There is no difference. There's also no difference between most wild rats and domesticated rats. Both are Norway rats/brown rats (rattus norvegicus). There are also black rats/roof rats (rattus rattus) but they live mostly in warmer areas in Europe.

I think the term "fancy rat" is more used by (silly) breeders and pet stores to try to get people to understand how different domesticated rats are from their wild counterparts and to consider them more as pets. They've been domesticated for hundreds of years. It's sort of like wolves and dogs. They have similar ancestry, but completely different temperament and such because of domestication.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

the proper usage of fancy is the keeping of pet rats

_The name fancy rat derives from the idea of animal fancy or the phrase, "to fancy" (to like, or appreciate)_

"fancy", regular, feeder and breeder rats are really all the same. Dumbos are just ear placement, and they only grow bigger if they are genetically bigger or if they are fed well.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah fancy means pet really


----------

